# CDT M-6



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I've had these speakers for about 6 months now. I was a little hesitant to post a review of these, because I'm pretty much a noob to this site and I don't have any technical data. 

These work perfect for my setup. I have them setup in the 701 for two cross settings. One setup is at 31hz hp @ 24db/octave, and the other is at 63hz, at a 12/db. The LP is set at 300hz at 24db/octave for both settings. I chose to do it both ways for a couple of reasons. When the wife is in the car, I can cross them lower, because when she's in the car there is generally crap in the trunk and I turn the subs off. 

The CDT site says they'll play down to 4hz (sure they will ). I haven't played them that low yet, but they will play a solid 40 with some serious kick. I have the doors with a layer of BXT on the outer skin and a layer of ensolite, then a layer on the inner door skin with another ensolite, and I have the door panel itself covered in BXT. Right now I have 115W running to each speaker. 

Some initial resonance was taken care of with some eq, but after that they just play everything really well....except for one small area, the upper range. I turned off the HAT L3s to see what they'd sound like in a 2-way setup and crossed them over at 3,500hz. That was where they did NOT sound good. The voices were not clean, nor were instruments. The image was still centered in the dash, but the lackluster could be attributed to the placement in the doors, behind the grille. 

Besides that, I absolutely love these speakers. The volume is normally attenuated on them because I don't need all that punch. But, if needed, these things will kick out enough mid-bass to flex my door, vibrate my leg hair and the seat. The hits are extremely clean, and never sound stressed. Transients are great. 

I picked them up for $180 for the pair, and I feel that is a fantastic bargin for what you get. 

I know a few people on this forum have heard these speakers, and could probably vouch for its performance. 

Anyway, hope this was a sufficient reveiw.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

You are running these IB right? it was my understanding that these worked better in an eclosure of some kind.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

They are in a door as best as I can seal it. I suppose a slightly leaky enclosure is best to describe it. I can feel some air escaping out the door latch, and the door handle when its turned up.

http://www.putfile.com/pic/7487950


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have M6s and I choose those over the really nice scans that I had because they are some really solid speakers. At one point I had them playing all the way down (now I have mine crossed at 63hz at 12db). When I first got them I did not think they would do well beyond 200hz. But they can be crossed as high as 500hz and they still sound good other wise you get muddy vocals. Also they sound verry good off axis.

Great Review Man


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Any confirmation on exactly how low they can go?


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Good question. I really wanted to send these, or another set to Npdang to have him review them. I really think they are worth the time to test. 

They'll play (at a decent volume) the 35hz test tones on my testing CD for 45 seconds without blowing up.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmm thats pretty low ...

I like my DA's right now, in fact I love them, but I can never stick with anything for too long. Being only 2 way active is also an issue when considering these... la di da...


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm going to try moving the crossovers back up tonight and turning off the mids again. I haven't done it since they were new. Maybe needed time to break in ?


I'd like to try something else just to see the difference, but I have no idea what to pick up. Really wanted to try something from the home audio area, but was concerned that sitting in a door would cause some issues.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

I concur that they are phenomenol speakers, and I can say I actually agree with all aspects of the review...

I have about 325 watts going to each midbass and they exhibit great control with the proper amount of power... Anything less than 150watts and they tend to loose control as far as I am concerned in the bass region...

At my power levels I have run them all the way down with only a 20hz subsonic on them and I can say they sound like an additional 12" sub in the car...

I turned off my 2 12" TC2+ subs and there was no lack of low bass...

My install is IB in the doors (extremely well damped doors I may add), and the certainly do boogie...

I am using mine from 70hz/18db up to 3.2khz/30db due to the pre-mentioned 'muddiness' they can give to the sound...

My tweeters are Seas Aluminum Neos crossed over at 3.2khz/30db in my a-pillars and they blend extremely well considering the different mounting locations and the steep slopes... The Seas Neos are getting about 150watts each as well...

And I may add the entire setup gets DAMN LOUD while remaining very musical and keeping great composure...

I will say I did get one of the M6s to break the epoxy between the cone and the voicecoil, so I need to get a replacement... That was due to running them at 63hz/12db and at the power levels i am at it pretty much just ripped it apart...

Foglght, where did you get them for $180/pr?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am giving mine about 60-100 watts. BTW you cant beat the snappies of these they got midbass you can feeeeel in your CHEST.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Foglght said:


> I'm going to try moving the crossovers back up tonight and turning off the mids again. I haven't done it since they were new. Maybe needed time to break in ?
> 
> 
> I'd like to try something else just to see the difference, but I have no idea what to pick up. Really wanted to try something from the home audio area, but was concerned that sitting in a door would cause some issues.


YGPM bud.


----------

